# growing RBP 6.5"



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

was that kate at night?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Pics don't work anymore...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

my bad i ment were they taken at night


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

and yes they are not working anymore for me neither


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Fomoris Posted Today, 10:35 AM
> Pics don't work anymore...


Pics Still not working?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking reds


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i thought so because they look like they have alot more color to them great reds


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice looking fish!!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Wen you got them 1 year and 6 months ago, how big were they? were they just juvis at that time? were they like 1 inch or 2 inch in size?

I was wondering how old do Ps get to their adult size?

VERY NICE Ps by the way...


----------

